# Holiday collection on au mac website



## cheryl888 (Oct 21, 2008)

has anyone else noticed that when you got to the homepage the holiday stuff comes up but then when you go to click on the individual collections it dissapears


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 21, 2008)

thats cause its not out yet, it just says coming soon.


----------

